# اتجاه رص حديد التسليح في البلاطات الفلات سلاب



## farsss75 (16 أغسطس 2010)

ارجو الافادة عن طرقة رص حديد التسليح في البلاطات اللاكمرية وهل يتم الفرش في الاتجاه الطويل؟؟؟
وهل يتم عكس اتجاه الفرش والغطا في الرقة الثانية؟؟؟؟

وكل عام والجميع بخير


----------



## RESEARCHER (16 أغسطس 2010)

as the load in flat slab does not distributed in two direction as that in solid slab., and it consider as a full load when calculting the moment in each direction..
Due to this and as the moment in the long direction is higher than that in the short direction we add the bottom layer of reinforcement in the long direction


----------



## farsss75 (17 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على اهتمامك بالرد .... وماذا عن عكس اتجاه الفرش والغطا في الرقة الثانية؟؟


----------



## تامر شهير (17 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
الفرش يكون فى الاتجاه الطويل فى الفلات سلاب ويتم معرفته حسب (الحديد اضافى السفلى ) الاكبر فى القطر والعدد بالنسبه للشبكه السفليه والغطاء فى اتجاه قصير 

ويراعى خلف الاتجاهات بالنسبه للشبكه العلويه 

اما بالنسبه للوصلات :

فالاصح بالطبع ان تكون فى مناطق (زيرو مومنت) 

ولكن فى الواقع لايتم ذلك لتقليل التهدير فى الحديد 

فيراعى عدم وجود وصلتين تحت بعض فقط ولاتقل عن 60 القطر او متر ايهما اكبر

يراعى ان يكون الاضافى العلوى فى منتصف العمود

والاضافى السفلى فى منتصف الباكيه 

ويراعى حساب ارتفاع الكرسى 

تحيتى


----------



## ماجدان (17 أغسطس 2010)

farsss75 قال:


> ارجو الافادة عن طرقة رص حديد التسليح في البلاطات اللاكمرية وهل يتم الفرش في الاتجاه الطويل؟؟؟
> وهل يتم عكس اتجاه الفرش والغطا في الرقة الثانية؟؟؟؟
> 
> وكل عام والجميع بخير



السلام عليكم 

كى لا تسأل هذا السؤال ثانية أخى الكريم 

يجب ان تعلم تماما ان الفرش ( الحديد الرئيسى ) يوضع فى إتجاه العزم الأكبر والمتولد فى أتجاه الحمل الأكبر أو طول القطاع الأكبر 

لو حضرتك طبقة القاعده على البلاطه الفلات اسلاب تجد أن 
العزم الأكبر يتولد مع الطول الأكبر للباكيه 
إذن يكون الفرش ( الحديد الرئيسى ) فى هذا الإتجاه " الإتجاه الطويل " لأنه هو الذى يعطى اكبر عزم 

* - * بالنسبه للشبكه العلويه 
والله ياهندسه فى راى مش هتفرق كتير وهناك اختلافات بين المهندسين 

* بعض البرامج تصمم الشبكه السفليه كامله كما لو أنها فرش فى شبكة تسليح مكافئهوتصمم الشبكه العلويه على أنها الغطاء لشبكة التسليح المكافئه ولذلك يتم عكسها 

* ومصممون آخرون يراعون أن الشبكه العلويه لا تتحمل إلا إجهادات الإنكماش وأختلاف درجات الحراره فلا فرق فى إتجاه التسليح وهو الرأى الذى أعمل به والأقرب للصواب ودائما صدقنى هتلاقى الشبكه العلويه متماثلة التسليح فى الإتجاهين لنفس السبب 

نيجى بقى عند الأعمده فى الشبكه العلويه هناك عزوم سالبه عظيمه هى الأهم عند التصميم ومن الأكيد أن المصمم ياخذ هذه الفرضيه فى الحسبان وحتى أن حدث هناك خلاف فى توزيع الشبكه عند الأعمده يأتى الحديد الإضافى والذى فائدته مقاومة كامل العزوم المتبقيه والتى هى أعلى من مقاومة شبكة التسليح 

ارجو أن أكون أوضحت 

والله المستعان


----------



## تامر شهير (17 أغسطس 2010)

سالدان قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> * - * بالنسبه للشبكه العلويه
> 
> ...




بارك الله فيك اخى المهندس احمد...
سؤالى يابشمهندس احمد .. طيب تمام.. اذا كان التسليح العلوى لا تتحمل الا إجهادات الإنكماش وأختلاف درجات الحراره...

طيب .. ما قولك بقا فى الاسقف اللى بتتعمل كمر مدفون وشبكة تسليح سفلية بس..
هتقولى طب الانكماش .. هقولك العمق اقل من 16 سم .. فهل هذا صحيح؟؟؟
وارجوك ما تقولشى عليه خايب تانى ..
انا بسأل عشان اتعلم 
فى رعاية الله
السلام عليكم


----------



## ماجدان (17 أغسطس 2010)

tmrr قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخى المهندس احمد...



وبارك فيك ولك 



tmrr قال:


> سؤالى يابشمهندس احمد .. طيب تمام.. اذا كان التسليح العلوى لا تتحمل الا إجهادات الإنكماش وأختلاف درجات الحراره...


فين السؤال ؟؟؟؟ انا أحط أيدى على السؤال ابقى فوريره علطول ... ها فين السؤال ؟؟
ماهو المنطق ؟؟ ايوه فين السؤال :68:




tmrr قال:


> اذا كان التسليح العلوى لا تتحمل الا إجهادات الإنكماش وأختلاف درجات الحراره...



دى معلومه اكيده خدها منى بثقه ومؤكده من الكود وإن كنت تحب أذكر رقم البند والباب 



tmrr قال:


> طيب .. ما قولك بقا فى الاسقف اللى بتتعمل كمر مدفون وشبكة تسليح سفلية بس..
> هتقولى طب الانكماش .. هقولك العمق اقل من 16 سم .. فهل هذا صحيح؟؟؟
> ..


بصراحه مش فاهم أستفسارك 
البلاطات ذات السمك اقل من 16 سم ........بها رقه واحده من التسليح ( شبكة تسليح واحده فقط ) مكونه من الفرش والغطا وتفيد هذه الشبكه فى مقاومة إجهادات العزوم المتولده على كامل مسطح البلاطه 
اما إجهادات الحراره تظهر عندما يزيد سمك البلاطه فيتطلب منا وضع شبكه تسليح اخرى علويه تقاوم هذه الإجهادات المتولده 

بالنسبه للكمرات المدفونه سواء فى البلاطات ذات السمك الأقل من 16 سم أو أزيد لها تصميمها الخاص لمقاومة الإجهادات المؤثره عليها 

هذا على حسب فهمى لكلامك 



tmrr قال:


> وارجوك ما تقولشى عليه خايب تانى ..
> انا بسأل عشان اتعلم
> فى رعاية الله
> السلام عليكم



اقسم بالله انها كلمة تانيب ليس إلا اقصد بها النصيحه وان تراجع افكارك 
وأحى فيك طلبك للعلم والمعرفه على عكس الكثير 

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## تامر شهير (18 أغسطس 2010)

سالدان;1792100
فين السؤال ؟؟؟؟ انا أحط أيدى على السؤال ابقى فوريره علطول ... ها فين السؤال ؟؟
ماهو المنطق ؟؟ ايوه فين السؤال :68:
[/quote قال:


> هههههههههه
> ظريف مهندس احمد .. بس السؤال حضرتك واضح ...
> انا عندى سقف رقة واحدة ومعمول بكمر مدفون ... ومفيش رقة تانية علوية ..
> لست ادرى ما هذا السقف اهو مصمت ام فلات ...
> ...


----------



## ماجدان (18 أغسطس 2010)

tmrr قال:


> هههههههههه
> ظريف مهندس احمد .. بس السؤال حضرتك واضح ...
> انا عندى سقف رقة واحدة ومعمول بكمر مدفون ... ومفيش رقة تانية علوية ..
> لست ادرى ما هذا السقف اهو مصمت ام فلات ...
> ...



ليس الذى يحدد نوعية السقف هو حديد التسليح فقط 

وعموما هو شكله لا هذا ولا ذاك 
لأنه طبعا من فلات اسلاب 
ولو سولد يبقى الكمر ساقط مش مخفى 

وحقيقه لا أفهم العلاقه بين الكمر المخفى فى أى نوع من أنواع البلاطات وحديد الرقه التانيه لشبكات التسليح


----------



## A.Bozan (18 أغسطس 2010)

طيب سؤال هل يمكن تحقيق في كل مجاز أن يكون التسليح بالاتجاه الطويل هو سفلي
أقصد من الناحية العملية وليس النظرية
هل يتحقق ذلك في الموقع على اعتبار انه مش شرط يكون الاتجاه الطويل في جميع السلابات واحد
وشكرا


----------



## farsss75 (18 أغسطس 2010)

فعلا في اغلب الاحيان لا يكون الاتجاه الطويل ثابت لان السقف يمكن ان يكون ذو شكل غير منتظم .... فهل في هذه الحالة يتم اخذ الفرش في الاتجاه الطويل لكل باكية على حدى ..وهذا غير ممكن عمليا ؟؟؟

ارجو الافادة ... وشكرا جزيلا على النقاش المفيد جداااااااااا


----------



## ماجدان (18 أغسطس 2010)

A.Bozan قال:


> طيب سؤال هل يمكن تحقيق في كل مجاز أن يكون التسليح بالاتجاه الطويل هو سفلي
> أقصد من الناحية العملية وليس النظرية
> هل يتحقق ذلك في الموقع على اعتبار انه مش شرط يكون الاتجاه الطويل في جميع السلابات واحد
> وشكرا





farsss75 قال:


> فعلا في اغلب الاحيان لا يكون الاتجاه الطويل ثابت لان السقف يمكن ان يكون ذو شكل غير منتظم .... فهل في هذه الحالة يتم اخذ الفرش في الاتجاه الطويل لكل باكية على حدى ..وهذا غير ممكن عمليا ؟؟؟
> 
> ارجو الافادة ... وشكرا جزيلا على النقاش المفيد جداااااااااا



يا جماعه الموضوع ليس فارق كبير بهذا الحد 

أولا : فى الغالب بيكون التوزيع منتظم إلى حد كبير بالنسبه لتقسيم الباكيات لأن التقسيم عباره 
عن شرائح أعمده وشرائح وسط ( column Stipe , field strip" ) 

ثانيا : لو شايف انها مش منتظمه وزع الاسياخ على أكبر البحور طولا والباقى مفيش فى مشكله 

ثالثا المفروض أن الحديث ده يخص التصميم وأخراج الرسومات قبل التنفيذ وإن كان غير موضح بالرسومات أثناء التنفيذ فكما بالحلين السابقين 

رابعا : الأهم أن الفرق الهندسى فى التصميم 
هو سمك قطر السيخ الذى لا يتعدى 2 سم فرق فى عمق القطاع التصميمى والذى لا يحدث مشكله عند عكس الشبكه 


أطمنو يا جماعه فى الغالب إن لم يكن دائما يكون التصميم للفرش والغطا شبكه من التسليح المتماثل فى العدد


----------



## engabogabr (18 أغسطس 2010)

اخي الكريم /
ليست القضية هي التماثل في العدد وانما هي عزم القطاع بعد طرح منة ال cover الصحيح ان يكون الفرش في الاتتجاة الطويل في الرقة السفلية في الفلات سلاب ولو لم يكن مش هقول انة كارثة ولكن غير اقتصادي هيزود في الحديد والقطاع بسسب نقص d قيمة 1.2 سم تخانة السيخ ...هذا رأي والله اعلم


----------



## تامر شهير (18 أغسطس 2010)

سالدان قال:


> وحقيقه لا أفهم العلاقه بين الكمر المخفى فى أى نوع من أنواع البلاطات وحديد الرقه التانيه لشبكات التسليح



تمام تمام يا بشمهندس احمد .. اذن وصلنا لنفس النقطة .. وهى ان الحديد العلوى يتحمل الانكماش والحرارة فقط .. وهذا على ما اعتقد خطأ .. لأنها لو كده فعلا بس .. يبقى لو السمك اقل من 16 سم .. تكون الشبكة العلوية بلا فائدة .. وهذا طبعا خطأ .. انا استبدلت بلاطة مصمتة لها كمرا تأخذ من حمل البلاطة بقدر الانريشيا بتاعتها .. والكمرات كمان تحمل حمل الحائط... استبدلت النموذج الممتاز ده فى البلاطات المصمته بنموذج البلاطة الفلات .. اللى هيه كمر مدفون وبس ... وما يقدرش يشيل بنفس كفاءة المصمته ... طبعا كلام مش معقول ..
مؤكد الشبكة العلوية تتحمل احمال .. بس بصراحة مش عارف ازاى ؟؟؟
فاعتقد انه ..

فى النموذج ..الفلات سلاب ((( بدون كمرات )))) 
تعتمد فكره التصميم ان الفلات سلاب شايله نفسها بنفسها و هذا يتحقق في التسليح بوجود تسليح علوي و سفلي بمعني انه لو وجد حمل علي البلاطه فانها تتعرض لتشكلات (deformation = difflection )) و ان العزوم هي عباره عن التفاضل الاول للترخيم و بذلك تحمل البلاطه نفسها لان التسليح العلوي و السفلي يقاوم العزوم الموجبه و السالبه

وفى النموذج الفلات سلاب بالكمرات 
فهى مدعمه بكمرات لتحسين سلوكها فالترخيم و لكن الكمرات في هذه الحاله تنقل جزء من الحمل و تتاثر به و البلاطه تنقل جزء اخر اي الاتنين شغالين مع بعض و مش الكمره تحمل البلاطه كل واحد منهم بيشيل من الاجهادات او العزوم بنسبه الانرشيا بتاعته
و كلما زادت جساءه الكمره زاد العزم عليها لانها تسحب من البلاطه

مش عارف بميل للمدرسة الاولى اللى حضرتك ذكرتها فى بداية الحديث...
مع انى مش مقتنع بيها برده ... أرجو الافادة 

فى رعاية الله


----------



## ماجدان (19 أغسطس 2010)

tmrr قال:


> تمام تمام يا بشمهندس احمد .. اذن وصلنا لنفس النقطة .. وهى ان الحديد العلوى يتحمل الانكماش والحرارة فقط .. وهذا على ما اعتقد خطأ .. لأنها لو كده فعلا بس .. يبقى لو السمك اقل من 16 سم .. تكون الشبكة العلوية بلا فائدة .. وهذا طبعا خطأ .. انا استبدلت بلاطة مصمتة لها كمرا تأخذ من حمل البلاطة بقدر الانريشيا بتاعتها .. والكمرات كمان تحمل حمل الحائط... استبدلت النموذج الممتاز ده فى البلاطات المصمته بنموذج البلاطة الفلات .. اللى هيه كمر مدفون وبس ... وما يقدرش يشيل بنفس كفاءة المصمته ... طبعا كلام مش معقول ..
> مؤكد الشبكة العلوية تتحمل احمال .. بس بصراحة مش عارف ازاى ؟؟؟
> فاعتقد انه ..
> 
> ...




السلام عليكم 

الاخ الكريم ........... حضرتك ملخبط الامور ويظهر ان فى ألتباس بالأفكار شويه 

البلاطات الخرسانيه solid slab 
ذات سمك لايقل عن 8 سم وبحد أقصى 16 مم 

التسليح 
شبكه من التسليح السفلى ( فرش وغطا ) 





العزوم المؤثره على شريحة الوحده فى احد أتجاهات الحمل 





أماكن وجود حديد التسليح مع الشد سواء فى الإتجاه السالب او الموجب





التسليح بالبلاطه المستمره متعددة البحور 









إذن يوضع حديد التسليح لمقاومة العزوم الموجبه ( الشد ) فى منتصف البحر والمكون من شبكة تسليح متعامده فى الإتجاهين ( فرش وغطا )
يوضع حديد تسليح كأسياخ منفصله لمقاومة العزوم السالبه ( الشد ) عند الركائز تسمى برانيط لها طريقه معينه لتثبيتها بأطوال محسوبه 
قد يستخدم نفس حديد تسليح الشبكه السفليه بتكريب الأسياخ عند 1/5 البحر لتعمل فى الشد بالعزم السالب عند الركائز على ان تمتد الأسياخ مسافة 1/4 البحر الأكبر داخل البحر المجاور 

طبعا الركائز هى الكمرات الساقطه dropded beams

شكل تثبيت البرانيط 





ولكن إذا ذاد السمك عن 16 سم 
يجب وضع شبكة حديد علويه 





لماذا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟





















هذا البند تم تعديله فى الكود لنسخة 2007 
فى بند 4-3-1-1-2 زيادة مقدار الترخيم مع الزمن long-term Deflection
يسبب ا_لزحف والإنكماش _
للعناصر الخرسانيه المعرضه لعزوم إنحناء ترخيما إضافيا يزداد مع الزمن .............إلى آخر النص 

وعن ذلك توضع شبكة تسليح علويه لمقاومة الإجهادات الناتجه من الزحف والغنكماش والتى تسبب تشوه وترخيم زائد بالقطاع 
اما عن الشبكه العلويه عند الركائز فلمقاومة العزوم فوقها كما هو معلوم 

وبالنسبه للفلات اسلاب 
الوضع مختلف 
فكما هو معلوم تصمم البلاطه الفلات اسلاب بطريقة الشرائح 
شريحة وسط وشريحة عمود 
تعمل شرائح الأعمده ككمرات تتحمل الاحمال من شرائح الوسط وهكذا 

وللعلم إليك تفصيلة التسليح بالفلات اسلاب

باستخدام الحديد العدل والمكسح 





بأستخدام نظام الشبك المتعامد





أرجو أن أكون أوضحت بعض من اللبس فى موضوع الشبكات السفليه والعلويه وتعدى السماكه 16 سم 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
ويوضع حديد


----------



## farsss75 (24 أغسطس 2010)

الاخ العزيز 

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة .... وانا من راي م. ابوجابر بخصوص تقليل سمك البلاطه الفعال 
حيث ان عكس اتجاه الحديد يؤدي الى فقد سمك السيخ من العمق الفعال للبلاطة


----------



## ماجدان (2 سبتمبر 2010)

engabogabr قال:


> اخي الكريم /
> ليست القضية هي التماثل في العدد وانما هي عزم القطاع بعد طرح منة ال cover الصحيح ان يكون الفرش في الاتتجاة الطويل في الرقة السفلية في الفلات سلاب ولو لم يكن مش هقول انة كارثة ولكن غير اقتصادي هيزود في الحديد والقطاع بسسب نقص d قيمة 1.2 سم تخانة السيخ ...هذا رأي والله اعلم



هذا من الناحيه التصميميه


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (12 نوفمبر 2010)

_*جزاك الله خير الجزاء مهندس أحمد على هذه المجهودات الرائعة
*_


----------



## amr awad (12 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم وحمة الله وبركاتة 
اخى الكريم احب اوضحلك حاجة بسيطة اوى وهى (انى الفلات سلاب تختلف عن اى بلاطة وذلك لان الحمل(wsu)على البلاطة يسير بلكامل فى الاتجاهين (اى الاتجاة الطويل والقصير)وبلمنطق اذا تساوى الحمل على بحرين مختلفين فى الطول فان العزم الاكبر يكون فى الاتجاه الاكبر لذلك يكون الفرش فى الاتجاة الطويل والغطاء فى الاتجاه القصير )وذلك فى الشبكة السفلية 
اما بالنسبة لشبكة العلوية فكما اتفقنا ان الحمل على البحرين متساوى لذلك البحر القصير يعطى -ve مونت اعلى وذلك (لان المومنت الموجب على البحر القصير اقل ) ومن هنا نضع الفرش فى الشبكة العلوية فى التجاة القصير والغطاء فى التجاة الصويل
هذا والله اعلى واعلم


----------



## Eyadko (12 نوفمبر 2010)

اعانكم الله منتظرين الزياده


----------



## Eyadko (12 نوفمبر 2010)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> _*جزاك الله خير الجزاء مهندس أحمد على هذه المجهودات الرائعة*_


 الله عليك يامهندس احمد بس ياريت تجهز لنا ملف فيه مثال لسقف فلات سلاب


----------



## محسن جمال محمد (30 ديسمبر 2010)

سؤال كيف يتم وضع تاثير الحرارة على الكمرات فى safe12 وهل من المنطق وضع تاثير الحرارة على البلاطات دون الاعمدة والكمرات أرجوا الافادة وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## محمود مدكور (30 ديسمبر 2010)

ما اعلمه ان رص الحديد فى الفلات سلاب انه عكس السوليد سلاب 
الفرش فى الاتجاه الطويل والغطاء فى الاتجاه القصير​


----------



## misho2797 (21 يناير 2011)

بجد النقاش ممتع جدا واستفدت منه كتير جدااااااااااا


----------



## eng_m7mdgmal (24 يناير 2011)

> لسلام عليكم
> الحد الادني المطلوب لاستلام اعمال حديد التسليح والنجارة للاسقف كما يلي
> إستلام نجارة أسقف الخرسانة المسلحة :
> 
> ...


شكرا اليك مهندس رزق


----------



## mazen khanfer (25 يناير 2011)

والله انا هاي اول مرة اعرف انه حديد الفلات سلاب عكس السولد سلاب

انا معلوماتي انه توزيع الحديد يعتمد على تصميم السلاب هل هي one way or tow way بغض النظر هل هي فلات سلاب او سولد سلاب فاذا كانت one way يوضع الحديد الرئيسي بالاتجاه القصير لانه هو الاتجاه الذي يذهب اليه الحمل او load ( يعني عكس ما تفضل به الاخوة ) اما اذا كانت tow way فليس هناك فرق فكلا الاتجاهين يعتبر رئيسي

ارجو التوضيح اذا كانت معلوماتي خاطئة


----------



## خالد سعد هراس (25 يناير 2011)

اتجاه رص الحديد في الflat slab غير مؤثر حيث انه لايوجد اتجاهات للبلاطه قصير وطويل وانما هي شبكه علويه وسفليه


----------

